# Sticky  Musicians Wanted



## davetcan

Please use this thread if looking to connect with other musicians.


----------



## CathodeRay

Always 

Main interest: blues-based classic rock, say '68-'78
Location: Greektown in Toronto
Goal: learn, play, share some music & laughs, no interest in gigs
PM me


----------



## SWLABR

My first "Sticky"!!! Sweet! 

I am in the Kitchener/Waterloo/Cambridge area. 
Looking for an acoustic duo (or trio) to play covers with potential of gigging if all agreed. 
Hip, Petty, Blue Rodeo, and the like. As a solo guy I would describe my set as "Johnny Cash to Modern English". 
If we stay acoustic, I can cover some vocals. I won't if there are drums or amplified guitars due to tinnitus. 
Would like to gig, but not looking for "jobbers" or perfectionists... 
Keep it fun, and hopefully entertain along the way. 

PM me, 

Thanks!


----------



## Kerry Brown

Squamish, BC. Looking for a bass player for newly formed blues/rock band playing a mix of covers and originals.


----------



## Arek

Any Iron Maiden fans to create tribute band in Edmonton?
I play Adrian’s stuff.


----------



## bw66

Looking for people who own a bass and can sing harmony/counterpoint while playing (without missing the downbeat). Interested in structured jams with a view to maybe building a band one day. Sorry, I can only play with musicians who are clear-minded.

North Durham (Uxbridge), Ontario

Also up for just getting together to play (with the above proviso). Historically I'm primarily an acoustic player, but happy to dabble in electric. I can carry a tune and have been working on singing some harmony. Most often available during "business hours".


----------



## Guitar101

davetcan said:


> Please use this thread if looking to connect with other musicians.


I'll bite. Looking for likeminded musicians to start an Eagles tribute band in the Port Hope/Cobourg/Peterborough area. I've got Glenn Frey covered as I play both keyboards, guitar and sing, just need a few musicians to cover: Randy Meisner, Bernie Leadon and Don Henley. Big Ask, I know.

Update: I figured it was a long shot but you never know. How about if you can play guitar like Bernie, Sing like Henley and do some harmony. I can cover the drums and bass. This would involve collaboration over the internet. I would upload the drums and bass. You would add a guitar track or two. I would add the acoustic track and/or keyboards and then we would add the vocal tracks. This might be better suited for the cold winter months but we could get a few things started. Pm me if your interested and we'll go from there.


----------



## RBlakeney

Looking for people who play guitar in their basement with their dogs, and don’t interact with each other.


----------



## ezcomes

Guitar101 said:


> I'll bite. Looking for likeminded musicians to start an Eagles tribute band in the Cobourg/Peterborough area. I've got Glenn Frey covered as I play both keyboards, guitar and sing, just need a few musicians to cover:
> Randy Meisner, Bernie Leadon and Don Henley. Big Ask, I know.


Early Eagles...nice


----------



## Alan Small

RBlakeney said:


> Looking for people who play guitar in their basement with their dogs, and don’t interact with each other.


interact with the dog or the parents who own the house?


----------



## RBlakeney

Alan Small said:


> interact with the dog or the parents who own the house?


this is more interaction than I’m looking for. Interaction with your own dogs is acceptable.


----------



## YaReMi

Just fishing ...
The Mayalls .. a tribute band.
Looking for bass and drums and harp/kbrds.
Location: London Ontario.


----------



## Chito

DRUMMER FOUND!
Original Band based in the Ottawa west end, looking for a drummer. We are a 5 piece band, vox, sax, guitar, keys, bass and drums. Message me if you know anyone who would be interested.


----------



## DeeTee

Looking for people to play with for fun.

I'm in the HRM. I intended to do this when I moved here in late 2019, but COVID and illness got in the way of that! 

I'd love to find some people to play some covers with. Not looking to book gigs or anything, just want to enjoy music. Intended to be low pressure.

All skill levels welcomed (I'm not exactly Hendrix myself). If you're interested, drop me a message.

If you're not comfortable getting together with people yet, that's ok. Message me now anyway and we'll make arrangements when you feel ready.


----------



## 1SweetRide

DeeTee said:


> Looking for people to play with for fun.
> 
> I'm in the HRM. I intended to do this when I moved here in late 2019, but COVID and illness got in the way of that!
> 
> I'd love to find some people to play some covers with. Not looking to book gigs or anything, just want to enjoy music. Intended to be low pressure.
> 
> All skill levels welcomed (I'm not exactly Hendrix myself). If you're interested, drop me a message.
> 
> If you're not comfortable getting together with people yet, that's ok. Message me now anyway and we'll make arrangements when you feel ready.


Where?


----------



## Guitar101

Check out post #7 for an Eagles Tribute update.


----------



## DeeTee

1SweetRide said:


> Where?


HRM - Halifax Regional Municipality


----------



## sulphur

1SweetRide said:


> Where?


If you hover over a users avatar, it will state their location, as long as they filled it out in their profile.


----------



## 1SweetRide

sulphur said:


> If you hover over a users avatar, it will state their location, as long as they filled it out in their profile.


I’m mostly on the iPad so I can’t see use’s locations unfortunately.


----------



## sulphur

1SweetRide said:


> I’m mostly on the iPad so I can’t see use’s locations unfortunately.


Oh, I figured that it's a function of the site and not the computer that you're on.
I suppose that if you're really inquisitive, you can click on their avatar and check the location.


----------



## 1SweetRide

sulphur said:


> Oh, I figured that it's a function of the site and not the computer that you're on.
> I suppose that if you're really inquisitive, you can click on their avatar and check the location.


Clicking the avatar doesn’t give me the location either dammit! Lol


----------



## sulphur

1SweetRide said:


> Clicking the avatar doesn’t give me the location either dammit! Lol


Really? I doesn't take you their profile page?

Don't use mine for referrence, because I cleared that off my profile.
Most others have their location there, or should if they are using the F/S section, or even in here.


----------



## 1SweetRide

sulphur said:


> Really? I doesn't take you their profile page?
> 
> Don't use mine for referrence, because I cleared that off my profile.
> Most others have their location there, or should if they are using the F/S section, or even in here.


Haha, I did use yours! Works for others, thanks mate.


----------



## Shooter177

Hey, I’m in the Durham region, play guitar and sing, outlaw country, classic country, southern rock and some oddity’s, looking for some accompaniment of almost any kind, possibly a band to join? Jams or I have possible small solo/duo gigs lined up.


----------



## Peel Ferrari

519 area mature guitar (rock/blues/country) looking looking for collaborators...singers/writers for rock/blues/modern rock songwriting. I have a bunch of lyrics, songs, ideas, riffs recorded. I can share samples. Looking for female or male singers with power and range to record songs. Players (bass, drums, guitar) with ideas and passion to record original music. I have recorded a bunch virtually that sound good, so it doesnt matter where you are if you have a home recording set up.


----------



## Hendo

Looking to form a hard rock/hair metal band in Lethbridge AB, I play guitar. Cinderella, Van Halen, ac/dc, ozzy, monster truck, dirty honey, etc


----------



## Axe Dragon

Ottawa/Gatineau unite!

I’m just looking to jam with some people. I don’t know too many covers, but happy to learn a few… I think I can fake my way through jams though…

I’m into all kinds of music… named my cat Jimmy Page so that tells you something… but into blues, rock, classic rock, indie rock, some hard rock, synth stuff… 

I’ve writing and recording a bunch of stuff lately as well. Would love to try out my stuff with bass and drums, maybe keys, another guitarist etc

Thanks,

Axe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sctrotts

DeeTee said:


> Looking for people to play with for fun.
> 
> I'm in the HRM. I intended to do this when I moved here in late 2019, but COVID and illness got in the way of that!
> 
> I'd love to find some people to play some covers with. Not looking to book gigs or anything, just want to enjoy music. Intended to be low pressure.
> 
> All skill levels welcomed (I'm not exactly Hendrix myself). If you're interested, drop me a message.
> 
> If you're not comfortable getting together with people yet, that's ok. Message me now anyway and we'll make arrangements when you feel ready.


Just moved here to Bayside myself in Aug, been pretty busy with getting settled in etc. Had been doing this very thing with my retired Mil buddies in Ottawa previously. Looking to find something similar here. 
I'm based mostly in classic rock, blues like materials based on middle age. haha 
S.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Long shot but Squamish BC, looking for a keyboard player. We currently have 2 guitars (acoustic), bass (me) and a drummer. We are ready to start gigging but a keyboard player would really add to the sound. We play covers for now but are interested in originals eventually. We play 54/40, Luke Doucet, Blue Rodeo, The Tragically Hip, R.E.M., etc. Stuff that rocks but sounds good on acoustics. For now we are mostly covering Canadian bands. No idea why that happened but it is kind of cool.


----------



## Tony Z

I'm looking to join a band who needs a rhythm guitar player. I live in Ottawa. I have my own equipment. My influences are Led, Zep, The Police, ZZ Top, and other blues inspired Hard Rock bands.
I'm a committed and solid reliable player. Hit me up so we can jam!


----------



## Alan Small

Collingwood area and within an hour or so drive ...I play bass, acoustic and electric rhythm, and can sing, not scream or yell

61 yrs with a fair bit of experience and would like to play full songs, original or covers, without having to "sound like the record"....

I like old(50s, 60s) rock n roll style, old country, swing, shuffle and progressive blues, some pop, rock and folk stemming out of the 60s, motown and funk...

Duos , trios and more are fine with me...please mr or mrs drummer be classy and have volume control...

Days way better for me through the Winter...


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Looking to join or start a band in the hamilton township that finds it exciting to not play shitty music. 
Dirty and gritty player, no clean shit. No flanger chorus guys just looking to show off their pedal collection please. No bullshit stories, no snorting sniffling snot curdleing mf's witn stupid tattoos with stupid meanings already drunk by 6pm every night losers. No P90 single coil shitty guitars. 
yeah this is why im not in a band🤣


----------



## 2N1305

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Looking to join or start a band in the hamilton township that finds it exciting to not play shitty music.
> ... No P90 single coil shitty guitars.
> yeah this is why im not in a band🤣


Gosh, somebody who's as negative as me, great! Plus, you have a 1986/7 cutlass? We'll get along fine.

Only problem is I'm on Ottawa LOL


----------



## Milkman

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Looking to join or start a band in the hamilton township that finds it exciting to not play shitty music.
> Dirty and gritty player, no clean shit. No flanger chorus guys just looking to show off their pedal collection please. No bullshit stories, no snorting sniffling snot curdleing mf's witn stupid tattoos with stupid meanings already drunk by 6pm every night losers. No P90 single coil shitty guitars.
> yeah this is why im not in a band🤣



1. Dirty and gritty player, no clean shit. 
2. No flanger chorus guys just looking to show off their pedal collection please. 
3. No bullshit stories.  Doh!
4. No snorting sniffling snot curdleing mf's. 
5. With stupid tattoos with stupid meanings.  Fugk.
6. Already drunk by 6pm every night losers.
7. No P90 single coil shitty guitars.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Milkman said:


> 1. Dirty and gritty player, no clean shit.
> 2. No flanger chorus guys just looking to show off their pedal collection please.
> 3. No bullshit stories.  Doh!
> 4. No snorting sniffling snot curdleing mf's.
> 5. With stupid tattoos with stupid meanings.  Fugk.
> 6. Already drunk by 6pm every night losers.
> 7. No P90 single coil shitty guitars.


Tattoos on your lips is what i meant.


----------



## Hamstrung

Looking for second guitarist with vocal capability in Kitchener/Waterloo/Stratford area. Band practices at our place in Wellesley (20min west of Waterloo). We play an eclectic mix of classic rock/americana/hard rock/blues.


----------



## happytrails

SWLABR said:


> My first "Sticky"!!! Sweet!
> 
> I am in the Kitchener/Waterloo/Cambridge area.
> Looking for an acoustic duo (or trio) to play covers with potential of gigging if all agreed.
> Hip, Petty, Blue Rodeo, and the like. As a solo guy I would describe my set as "Johnny Cash to Modern English".
> If we stay acoustic, I can cover some vocals. I won't if there are drums or amplified guitars due to tinnitus.
> Would like to gig, but not looking for "jobbers" or perfectionists...
> Keep it fun, and hopefully entertain along the way.
> 
> PM me,
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## loudspkr

Kitchener Waterloo musician checking in, 36 years old and have been playing since 9 years old. Very passionate about music...
I am a guitar player primarily and would be interested in playing guitar for any original music group, all genes. Mostly interested in writing, but would perform casually, so long at it suits my dad duties.
I am really loving playing bass guitar lately so I would be up for any opportunity to get better there, including cover gigs.
I will sing backup vocals too.
Get at me.... Thanks!


----------



## greco

loudspkr said:


> Kitchener Waterloo musician checking in, 36 years old and have been playing since 9 years old. Very passionate about music...
> I am a guitar player primarily and would be interested in playing guitar for any original music group, all genes. Mostly interested in writing, but would perform casually, so long at it suits my dad duties.
> I am really loving playing bass guitar lately so I would be up for any opportunity to get better there, including cover gigs.
> I will sing backup vocals too.
> Get at me.... Thanks!


You might want to consider contacting @Hamstrung 
...see post #36 above


----------



## loudspkr

greco said:


> You might want to consider contacting @Hamstrung
> ...see post #36 above


Just messaged! Thx


----------



## Mark Brown

I'm not really looking for band mates... but if anyone wants to collaborate on some original sounds or just shoot riffs back and forth and see what happens let me know.

I am mostly terrible... but who know, it might just be the right kind of terrible. I rock a mean clarinet if that helps


----------



## JBFairthorne

Brunz said:


> I'm not really looking for band mates... but if anyone wants to collaborate on some original sounds or just shoot riffs back and forth and see what happens let me know.
> 
> I am mostly terrible... but who know, it might just be the right kind of terrible. I rock a mean clarinet if that helps


You should of probably add a general location.


----------



## Mark Brown

JBFairthorne said:


> You should of probably add a general location.


I was assuming digital collaboration.


----------



## douglasgifford

I've been looking for someone (ideally female) to sing classic country. I sing, too, but a second singer and harmonies would be a bonus. Instrument would be nice -- I'd prefer to stick to piano but can play guitar. In Gananoque/Kingston area.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Barrie, ON

A bass player buddy and I are looking for lead player, singer and to a lesser extent drums (but we have a few leads). I’m working on my singing as well and trying to convince the bass player to give it a go too. Ideally this would be an ongoing weekly thing. 

We have a cozy jam space with enough room and gear to actually play in front of a small crowd if we desire.

This is a FOR FUN project. Hoping to work together to develop a set list of songs WE want to play regardless of popularity or danceability or other common constraints. Ideally each of us can sing some songs here and there.

Want to foster an environment where we can explore, stretch ourselves and play for the sake of playing and improving.

I wanna be tight enough to gig but I don’t really wanna go out and gig of you follow me.

Wanna try singing? A basement player and you’re a bit scared to take the next step? Want to explore some music that other bands have said no, it won’t get the ladies dancing? Just want to make a musical connection? A new vibe?

I know there are a bunch of you out there within a short drive from Barrie. Don’t be shy. Gimme a shout! Let’s talk.

No stress, no egos, no drama. This is not a weekly excuse to get loaded although refreshments are welcome. Just a few people having some fun, laughing at our mistakes and always working towards improvement.


----------



## Wardo

JBFairthorne said:


> ... develop a set list of songs WE want to play regardless of popularity or danceability or other common constraints.
> 
> ... and play for the sake of playing and improving.


That's the only way to do it in my opinion and that applies to any art form.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Brockville

Anyone want to come and jam sometime? I play rhythm guitar in a cover band (rock) and can play lead when needed. I have a full studio setup with drums, mics, mixers, amps, etc. No need to bring anything as either a singer, drummer or guitarist. Evenings and weekends are best until I retire next year.


----------



## Alan Small

Alan Small said:


> Collingwood area and within an hour or so drive ...I play bass, acoustic and electric rhythm, and can sing, not scream or yell
> 
> 61 yrs with a fair bit of experience and would like to play full songs, original or covers, without having to "sound like the record"....
> 
> I like old(50s, 60s) rock n roll style, old country, swing, shuffle and progressive blues, some pop, rock and folk stemming out of the 60s, motown and funk...
> 
> Duos , trios and more are fine with me...please mr or mrs drummer be classy and have volume control...
> 
> Days way better for me through the Winter...


Still looking for new opportunities within an hour or so of Collingwood. Thank you


----------



## 5150EVH0515

any drummers around the Burlington area?

Im a guitarist looking to jam and possibly start a band. Looking to play classic rock, 80's heavy metal type stuff, some 90's grunge/rock tunes.
ie: alice in chains, van halen, zz top, UFO... stuff like that.

PM for more info.


----------



## Chito

This is for Ottawa folks, my band AnjChito is looking for a bass player. If you are interested or if you know someone who would be interested in playing with us, please send me a message. We play originals as well as covers of r&b and jazz tunes. We have been averaging about 5 gigs a month. Here is the link to our social media, youtube and bandcamp pages.
UPDATE:
Bass player not needed anymore. Bass player is staying.
AnjChito | Linktree


----------



## Rooster69

Peel Ferrari said:


> 519 area mature guitar (rock/blues/country) looking looking for collaborators...singers/writers for rock/blues/modern rock songwriting. I have a bunch of lyrics, songs, ideas, riffs recorded. I can share samples. Looking for female or male singers with power and range to record songs. Players (bass, drums, guitar) with ideas and passion to record original music. I have recorded a bunch virtually that sound good, so it doesnt matter where you are if you have a home recording set up.


I have the ability to collaborate digitally if you want to send some samples! Something that I can work with MP3 for example I’m using Logic
Let me know if your still looking to collaborate!
Cheers
Rooster69


----------



## JCJ

Hey GC, looking for a female singer to make a duo (Me: guitar/vox). Niagara area. Classic rock, some jazz/pop standards. DM if you know someone...
Goal to gig 3-5/month.


----------



## laristotle

JCJ said:


> Hey GC, looking for a female singer to make a duo (Me: guitar/vox). Niagara area. Classic rock, some jazz/pop standards. DM if you know someone...
> Goal to gig 3-5/month.


Bandmix.ca


Search results: 59 matches


----------



## Percy

Anyone looking to put an Acoustic Led Zep band together in Southern Ontario , PM me , thanks .
edit... I am the singer , so all you Plant wannabes can get yer own band .
I am so technology illiterate , I only jam with my dog !


----------



## Simon

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Tattoos on your lips is what i meant.


----------



## Simon

What about me? I Ilke to rock


----------

